# Dragonette



## dangerdave (Sep 1, 2012)

Since JJ has put the lash to me, I'm posting my experimental process for making triple berry fruit wine using the newly dubbed _presser_ method. In keeping with my theme of simple winemaking, I have tried to keep things uncomplicated (especially for the beginner).

Here's the recipe, and the process I'm using...

*DRAGONETTE*
(A DRAGON BLOOD VARIATION)

*08-29-2012*
I gathered my supplies together...







Keeping careful notes, I pondered how to progress. My fruit consisted of two three pound bags of Wyman's Triple Berry Blend and two three pound bags of Townsend Farms Triple Berry Blend (I got the former at Walmart and the latter at Sam's Club). The two different products was not intentional, but a matter of convenience (I had one on hand and picked up the other later). My Dragon Blood recipe used two bags only, but since the lemon juice is left out of this batch, I doubled the fruit. I am interested in a light, easy-drinker (like the Dragon Blood), not a full-bodied wine.






The fruit, purchased frozen, was left to thaw at room temperature over night. I placed them in clean sanitized bowls to catch any errent juices. I poured the extra juice into fermenter and dumped the fruit into two fine mesh bags.











To the fermenter, I then added water up to six gallons, 1 tsp tanin, 3 tsp pectic enzyme, 3 tsp acid blend, and 17 cups of sugar (for an SG of 1.060 @ 80F).






I stirred the must thoroughly and dropped in the mesh bags.






I then let the must stand overnight.






*08-30-2012*
The next morning, I strapped on the brew belt (because I had forgotten it the day before), and pitched a rehydrated packet of EC-1118 yeast. Four hours later, it was foaming satisfactorily.






*08-31-2012 to 09-01-2012*
The following two days involed the _presser_ method, squeezing the fruit bags (removing them) and stirring the must vigorously (then replacing the bags). Current SG stands at 1.050 and fermenting. 

Are you all with me? Any questions?


----------



## Neviawen (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm with you on this one.. It looks like a good recipe!


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to see Jersey's on board!


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 9, 2012)

*09-02-2012 to 09-09-2012*
The Dragonette has moved along like clockwork. The SG dropped by 100th each day for seven days. For the first five days, I used the _pesser_ method. Checking the SG each day after a good stir.






On the fifth day I discarded the fruit after a good squeeze. You can tell you are at this point when the fruit feels like a limp bag of raisins and is much reduced in size. After removing the fruit, I no longer stirred the must, but just let it sit quietly and go dry. This is to facilitate the fall-out of most of the fine lees into the bottom of the fermenter. This will make the first racking much cleaner.

On the tenth day, I had a nice dry bucket of wine.











After several days at 1.000 or less, I racked, stabilized and degassed. I desolved 0.25 tsp of k-meta in 0.5 cups warm water and added to the empty sanitized carboy, along with three (3) tsp k-sorbate dissolved in water.

Racking to carboy. After aquiring my two 6.5 gallon carboys (which I thought I would rarely use), they have turned out to be my favorate utility carboys. Lots of extra space for adding, mixing, and sweetening.

Racking...






Degassing with my "winemaker's friend", the _allinonewinepump_!






While this was going on, I simmered up the Sparkolloid on my handy hotplate.






After dumping the hot muddy mix into my wine (that part still tickles me!), and stirring for several minutes, I quickly racked it to a six gallon carboy for clearing...






...and one quart jar (loosely sealed).






We'll check it when it's all cleared up in a few weeks (or so). Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Neviawen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Scott (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good, will have to try it!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 14, 2012)

With cindy going on and on and on about the superiority of picmonkey, I decided to give it a try and make a label for my Dragonette. Thanks, Cindy!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow I really like it. This is going to be my next batch after I empty some equipment. On the other hand we are going to a wine tasting at my brew shop tonight so maybe I will shop also. It just looks so good I can't wait to try it.


----------



## barryjo (Sep 23, 2012)

I am curious. The recipe didn't mention yeast energizer or nutrient. Did you not use them? 
And when I do a triple berry, berry medley or other similar berry, I use a pastry blender to slightly mash the previuosly frozen berries. Seems to extract more juice and flavor.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't used a blender, though I may give it a try. My berries get mashed my hand daily in the fermenter. I'm not sure if it would make any difference, but I like making comparative studies.  For this recipe, I did not use any nutrient or energizer. The fermentation went along just fine. I didn't want it going dry too quickly.


----------



## barryjo (Sep 24, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I haven't used a blender, though I may give it a try. My berries get mashed my hand daily in the fermenter. I'm not sure if it would make any difference, but I like making comparative studies.  For this recipe, I did not use any nutrient or energizer. The fermentation went along just fine. I didn't want it going dry too quickly.


Since I am fairly new at this hobby, I have to ask. What is the advantage of a slow ferment over a fast one? Does more flavor get extracted in the slow one? Or is it just a matter of timing for the vintner?


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 24, 2012)

I like questions. 

It is of common belief that, with the fruit skins in the must, more flavor/body will be extracted from them during a longer ferment. If you are just using juice, I think it makes less of a differnce.


----------



## UBB (Sep 24, 2012)

How come you don't rack off the primary using the ALLINONE?


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 25, 2012)

UBB said:


> How come you don't rack off the primary using the ALLINONE?


 
I could, but my fermenters have nice convenient spigots.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 25, 2012)

DD, why so much K-Meta, that is about 6x the usual dosage? CC

I desolved 1.25 tsp of k-meta in


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 2, 2012)

Several reasons, CC. a) I have no way of testing my wines (yet), so erring high is my goal; b) Since about half of the sulphite will be bound up immediately, erring high is my goal; 3) Since the sulphite content will deminish over time, erring high is my goal (and I won't add more at bottling time).

And lastly, I really want to keep the possibility of contamination at an absolute minimum.

Thanks for asking, CC! I hope to get down there and check on the Dragonette tomorrow. Been busy with family stuff.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 5, 2012)

Had meetings this week with lawyers and financial advisors and all the things a good little family trustee does for his mother, so I haven't---yet---gotten to the Dragonette even for a taste test. It's been sitting there clearing for a month now. Well, they can't bug me on the weekend (well, Mom still can---but she's allowed), so I'll get at it tomorrow (Saturday).

I hope the flavor came out nicely.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Did you really add 1.25 teaspoons of sulfite? That is 5 times the normal recommended dose of a quarter teaspoon. That is more than erring on the safe side.
Other than that, it looks great!


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 5, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Did you really add 1.25 teaspoons of sulfite? That is 5 times the normal recommended dose of a quarter teaspoon. That is more than erring on the safe side.
> Other than that, it looks great!


 
Yes, once again, I _really_ did. That's my recipe. And that is far less than you will ever get in any commercial wine. That's how much comes in every wine kit I have ever made. Have you ever measured how much is in one of those packets?

Feel free, if you want to try the recipe, to modify it in any way you like. I do, by the way, appreciate your thoughtful---if redundant---criticism.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 7, 2012)

I finally got into the lab to check the Dragonette. I have to say, from the first taste, I was very disappointed. Naturally, it lacks body---since I was not shooting for a full-bodied wine. Without the lemon juice, it lacks the customary 'zing' I have come to expect from the Dragon Blood. I also might have expected this, but it simply lacks _everything_. The flavor was flat. In an attempt to bring it something of substance, I added the same amount of sugar I usually stir into the Dragon Blood. If that doesn't do it, I'll resort to a blend with a straight lemon skeeter pee or add some natural lemon flavoring...with hope.

Final note: I will not be making this recipe again. I'm going back to the Dragon Blood. Why change what works?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry if it is seen as redundant criticism. I just couldn't believe you really meant 1.25 tsp and not 0.25. 
And you can find a heck of a lot less sulfite in my *Commercial* wine. I have not made kits in a few years, only commercial wine from grapes, but when I did there was nowhere near that much sulfite in any of them. 

1.25 teaspoons convert to approximately 160 ppm free S02 assuming the wine had 0 ppm already. 0.25 teaspoons reults in approximately 40 ppm in a red wine with a pH of 3.25.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 8, 2012)

Allow me to humbly ask your forgiveness, grapeman. And you too, crackedcork. After reading through my notes, I discovered that somewhere along the line, I made a clerical error, and wrote down 1/4 tsp per gallon for 5-6 gallons instead of 1/4 tsp per 5-6 gallons.

That's what I get for being cocky, huh. It seems I have been doing this for a while. I will correct my errors, adjust my addition, and likely make better wines. Thank you for pointing this out. I appreciate it very much. I have adjusted what I said I put in the recipe above so no one will make the same mistake. Now I have to check my other recipes. What have I done?

Now, pardon me while I go lick my wounded pride.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2012)

Looked like a good batch, maybe some raisins or naners for added body would help.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 8, 2012)

Good ideas there, Scott. With only two pounds of fruit per gallon, I should have expected a bland blush. There must be something to the lemon juice (or the acid there from) that helps extract flavor from the skins/pulp of the fruit. The Dragon Blood recipe uses only one pound of fruit per gallon, and it always comes out very fruity---as those who have made it can witness.

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 8, 2012)

DD, the good folks on this list like to encourage you newbies and give gently pushes in the direction of making better wines (not necessarily conventional), everyone has made errors in measuring stuff they put in their wine, at least you have notes from the beginning, thats a good step towards learning from mistakes, I know because all my mistakes are included in my notebook! I did enjoy your reasons for adding way too much, thought I would let you think it over for a while before nudging again I give high marks for positive attitude, at least until something gets blown up! CC


----------



## grapeman (Oct 8, 2012)

No foregiveness needed DangerDave. I just wanted you to know what you were doing might be in error accidentally. Figures have a way of getting mixed up from time to time and we are pretty much all guilty of it from time to time.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate you keeping an eye on me!


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, even after backsweetening with some sugar, the Dragonette is still lacking in overall fruit flavor. After fretting about this to my wife while I was mixing up another batch of Dragon Blood the other day---I had dark fruity juice all over my hands at the time (that stuff smells soooo good!)---she pointed at my red hands and said, "Why don't you add some of that juice?"

I licked off one of my fingers and replied, "I love you!" She stepped away as I tried to hug her.

I thought, _duh_! So, tomorrow, I'm getting me another bag of the Wyman's triple berry blend. I'm going to squeeze all the juice out of the fruit and add it to my carboy of lame blush fruit wine. That should certainly beef up the flavor.

And suddenly, I've got a good feeling about this one again. This might just work! Any thoughts from you all?


----------



## Deezil (Oct 17, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> And suddenly, I've got a good feeling about this one again. This might just work! Any thoughts from you all?



Cant turn out any worse than my blackberry batch 

Have you considered a dragonette recipe with honey instead of sugar? Honey might being some body/mouthfeel to a recipe that seems to lack... Just an idea, dunno if its worth a try... Longer age with honey and such..


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 17, 2012)

I have considered that, Manley. I certainly plan on giving it a try, if I can find a bulk source of honey. I have yet to try a mead.


----------



## barryjo (Oct 18, 2012)

And suddenly, I've got a good feeling about this one again. This might just work! Any thoughts from you all?[/QUOTE]

Yup! Women are like that.
I guess my suggestion would be to use a 3# bag and simmer it down. Add a cup or so of sugar (deducting it fromthe total if necessary) and then squeeze it for the juice.
The sugar seems to extract more of the flavor. 
I do this when making cranberry wine and it definitely "ups" the color and flavor.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, barry. I'll keep that in mind for future batches---if this one turns out good. I had already backsweetened with sugar, so I was reluctant to add more. What I ended up doing was just mashing the 3# bag of fruit through a strainer, pouring the resulted fruity sludge into a fine mesh bag and squeezing out all of the juice. I was able to extract almost exactly one liquid quart of dark, aromatic, beautiful juice. I then removed one quart from my now clear Dragonette Wine and stirred in the juice along with 2tsp of pectic enzyme so it wouldn't cloud back up on me. I'll give it a week to sit and then taste.

I love experimenting! We shall see!


----------



## barryjo (Oct 22, 2012)

I bottled my Dragonette yesterday. 11% abv and a great color. Tastes good too! Since I had not yet used my Vinbrite filter, I tried it out here. Made the wine really clear. 
I need to know if the juice with the enzyme kept it clear. 
I am always leary of putting additives in after it clears. Most of my wines clear well but don't like to screw them up.
Hint to anyone making chokecherry wine. When you think it has cleared, rack it and let sit another 2-3 months. If you don't, Any solids will collect on the bottle and look nasty.
Might even add a bit of Sparkoloid .


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm glad your tuned out good. I'm anxious to tate mine after adding the juice. The enzyme did it's work. The wine appears to have remained nice and clear. I'm going to rack it this week for a closer look and do a taste test. I'll keep you posted. It might have to wait for this weekend. Busy week this one! Good thing wines _like_ waiting.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 29, 2012)

The juice I added to the Dragonette was just what it needed. A taste yesterday revealed it to have become a fuity, semi-sweet blush with just a hint of that red wine "butteriness". I am very pleased. I'll keep this recipe handy for those who don't like the tartness of the Dragon Blood. After some time in the bottle, I think it will become _very_ good.

A successful Dragon Blood variant! Stay tuned for more...


----------



## soccer0ww (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like something to try out. Thanks for all the information!


----------

